# 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise San Francisco 5/5/13



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Sup homies, last year there were so many cars I think we all made traffic history on mission st lol. I hope everyone plus alot more fellow lowriders can come out n support the 6th annual Cinco Cruise, theres alot of new rides being built I hope to see them out on this day, thanks everyone for commin thru n supporting this event for the past 6 years, heres the info... Flier will be posted soon

***Sunday May 5th 2013*** 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise in San Francisco hosted by:	Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass) I will kep everyone posted on this thread  thanks again!


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

Last year was bad ass! T T T


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok let's get this straight!! 6yrs of Cruising Frisco on Cinco and NO problems! SFPD let's us cruise and hit switches! We take over Fishermans Warf and put on a show for all the tourist!! No problems or Drama has ever popped off!! The Cops aren't waiting for us at the corner with their ticket books out. No youngsters set trippin or beefing with other youngsters. If someone breaks down you best believe we'll pull over and help!! 

GUS!! Am I right or am I right? STRANGER u too!! 
Something that some outta towners did mention last year was to create a map of the route. Alot of folks got lost at red lights and didn't know where to turn and also let folks know where Gas Stations are on our route. The one on 17th and Potrero would be good to put on the map. I can possibly help with that. Since we're cruising the same route in September for the Mexican Independence Day cruise. Since Lombard Street is so close we should take a cruise there and ride "The Crookedest Street in the World"!! Imagine the pics of Lowriders cruising down Lombard!! 

~TTT~


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

I couldn't have said it better myself bro  you're damn right ur right!  pm me ur # carnal so we can talk about the map  oh and that gas station on 17th in potrero I hope they fix it before then  I don't know what happened but I'm glad that none of our cars were there at that time lol


ciscosfc said:


> Ok let's get this straight!! 6yrs of Cruising Frisco on Cinco and NO problems! SFPD let's us cruise and hit switches! We take over Fishermans Warf and put on a show for all the tourist!! No problems or Drama has ever popped off!! The Cops aren't waiting for us at the corner with their ticket books out. No youngsters set trippin or beefing with other youngsters. If someone breaks down you best believe we'll pull over and help!!
> 
> GUS!! Am I right or am I right? STRANGER u too!!
> Something that some outta towners did mention last year was to create a map of the route. Alot of folks got lost at red lights and didn't know where to turn and also let folks know where Gas Stations are on our route. The one on 17th and Potrero would be good to put on the map. I can possibly help with that. Since we're cruising the same route in September for the Mexican Independence Day cruise. Since Lombard Street is so close we should take a cruise there and ride "The Crookedest Street in the World"!! Imagine the pics of Lowriders cruising down Lombard!!
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Aaron6284 said:


> Last year was bad ass! T T T


Hell yea it was


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Theyre making Jefferson St a 2 way street!!!  hopefully its done by cinco! Cruising is going to be off the hook!!!!!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

GUS 650 said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself bro  you're damn right ur right!  pm me ur # carnal so we can talk about the map  oh and that gas station on 17th in potrero I hope they fix it before then  I don't know what happened but I'm glad that none of our cars were there at that time lol


Woh! There's the one across the street next to the car wash and McDonald's. we still 5 solid months away so hopefully Jefferson St and the gas station will be fixed.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ciscosfc said:


> Woh! There's the one across the street next to the car wash and McDonald's. we still 5 solid months away so hopefully Jefferson St and the gas station will be fixed.


4 months  yea it should all be fixed by then


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

ciscosfc said:


> Ok let's get this straight!! 6yrs of Cruising Frisco on Cinco and NO problems! SFPD let's us cruise and hit switches! We take over Fishermans Warf and put on a show for all the tourist!! No problems or Drama has ever popped off!! The Cops aren't waiting for us at the corner with their ticket books out. No youngsters set trippin or beefing with other youngsters. If someone breaks down you best believe we'll pull over and help!!
> 
> GUS!! Am I right or am I right? STRANGER u too!!
> Something that some outta towners did mention last year was to create a map of the route. Alot of folks got lost at red lights and didn't know where to turn and also let folks know where Gas Stations are on our route. The one on 17th and Potrero would be good to put on the map. I can possibly help with that. Since we're cruising the same route in September for the Mexican Independence Day cruise. Since Lombard Street is so close we should take a cruise there and ride "The Crookedest Street in the World"!! Imagine the pics of Lowriders cruising down Lombard!!
> ...


 all is right homie :yes: except for those dumb fucks that came with someone they were sticking out the window going hyphy n shit lol:buttkick: iono if u saw them francisco hope they never come again :finger:



GUS 650 said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself bro  you're damn right ur right!  pm me ur # carnal so we can talk about the map  oh and that gas station on 17th in potrero I hope they fix it before then  I don't know what happened but I'm glad that none of our cars were there at that time lol


 it was a storm that knocked that thing down n even dropped a tree that smashed at the car right next to it we passed by today n its still there :roflmao:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah them foos weren't even in a Lowrider. Last time some youngsters tried to Join in our cruise an we all just stopped and pulled over and they kept rolling thinking we were behind them. Kinda funny but I hear you bro. Lets keep the topic by invite and only through Lowrider sites like here and invitation only on FB and word of mouth thru us.


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

I saw those stupid asses too! All we need is a cop to see that shit and start the stereotyping that we're all like that!


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

ciscosfc said:


> Yeah them foos weren't even in a Lowrider. Last time some youngsters tried to Join in our cruise an *we all just stopped and pulled over and they kept rolling thinking we were behind them *:thumbsup::rofl::thumbsup::rofl:. Kinda funny but I hear you bro. Lets keep the topic by invite and only through Lowrider sites like here and invitation only on FB and word of mouth thru us.


 i think it was someones brothers friends bt forgot who bt ya ukno words gonna spread regardless 



Aaron6284 said:


> I saw those stupid asses too! All we need is a cop to see that shit and start the stereotyping that we're all like that!


ikno bro lets just kick cars out if they aint on 13s  13s or nada:yes:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT.... IM THINKING EVERYONE MEETUP AT THE MARINA N CRUISE TO JEFFERSON STREET N EMBARCADERO? BUT FUUCK.... AINT NOTHING LIKE GOIN DOWN 24TH STREET


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Decisions desisions


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

i say stick to the same route o n passed by today n they had a big ass truck lifting that shit couldnt stay n watch







:drama:


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

Keep the route the same. Save everyone the confusion.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bump... Maybe we can all roll to the marina?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

I saw it today.... They put that shit back up 


Stranger69 said:


> i say stick to the same route o n passed by today n they had a big ass truck lifting that shit couldnt stay n watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

[h=2]* 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise San Francisco **5/5/13* 
[/h] * Sup homies, last year there were so many cars I think we all made traffic history on mission st lol. I hope everyone plus alot more fellow lowriders can come out n support the 6th annual Cinco Cruise, theres alot of new rides being built I hope to see them out on this day, thanks everyone for commin thru n supporting this event for the past 6 years, heres the info... Flier will be posted soon

****Sunday May 5th 2013**** 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise in San Francisco hosted by:	Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass) I will kep everyone posted on this thread  thanks again! *



​


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Once we get to the Warf we'll ask the riders if they wanna keep Ridin to Lombard St and then the Marina and maybe even end the cruise at Ocean Beach. That's what we ended up doing last time. Sunset at the beach.....how romantic!! Hahaha!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ciscosfc said:


> Once we get to the Warf we'll ask the riders if they wanna keep Ridin to Lombard St and then the Marina and maybe even end the cruise at Ocean Beach. That's what we ended up doing last time. Sunset at the beach.....how romantic!! Hahaha!!


sounds like a plan!


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

ciscosfc said:


> Once we get to the Warf we'll ask the riders if they wanna keep Ridin to Lombard St and then the Marina and maybe even end the cruise at Ocean Beach. That's what we ended up doing last time. Sunset at the beach.....how romantic!! Hahaha!!


 ummmmmm w/e yall say :yes: n imma have to "RENT" a girl for the night then lol :naughty:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Stranger69 said:


> ummmmmm w/e yall say :yes: n imma have to "RENT" a girl for the night then lol :naughty:


Rent a girl lol


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

GUS 650 said:


> Rent a girl lol


 lol ill ask around


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Stranger69 said:


> lol ill ask around


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

*6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise San Francisco 5/5/13 
*

* Sup homies, last year there were so many cars I think we all made traffic history on mission st lol. I hope everyone plus alot more fellow lowriders can come out n support the 6th annual Cinco Cruise, theres alot of new rides being built I hope to see them out on this day, thanks everyone for commin thru n supporting this event for the past 6 years, heres the info... Flier will be posted soon

****Sunday May 5th 2013**** 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise in San Francisco hosted by: Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass) I will keep everyone posted on this thread  thanks again! *



​


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Good shit bro 


Stranger69 said:


> *6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise San Francisco 5/5/13
> *
> 
> * Sup homies, last year there were so many cars I think we all made traffic history on mission st lol. I hope everyone plus alot more fellow lowriders can come out n support the 6th annual Cinco Cruise, theres alot of new rides being built I hope to see them out on this day, thanks everyone for commin thru n supporting this event for the past 6 years, heres the info... Flier will be posted soon
> ...


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

GUS 650 said:


> Good shit bro


:h5:lol


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Stranger69 said:


> :h5:lol


 u kno wat 2 do bro  blow it up pleeeeeaaase


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

*T!!!!!!!!!T!!!!!!!!!!T*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Stranger69 said:


> *T!!!!!!!!!T!!!!!!!!!!T*


:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Stranger69 said:


> *T!!!!!!!!!T!!!!!!!!!!T*



That's Dope!!?


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

Stranger69 said:


> *T!!!!!!!!!T!!!!!!!!!!T*


Oh shit!!! That's what's up. T T T.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

IM GOING TO BE LOOKING FOR A BAD ASS LOWRIDER BIKE IN THE FRISCO AREA TO SHOOT THIS SPRING, I HAVE A SPOT OUT THERE THAT ONLY A BIKE WILL WORK


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

LowriderLobo said:


> IM GOING TO BE LOOKING FOR A BAD ASS LOWRIDER BIKE IN THE FRISCO AREA TO SHOOT THIS SPRING, I HAVE A SPOT OUT THERE THAT ONLY A BIKE WILL WORK


 I wish I still had my wifes beach cruiser  hit up david from chicano legacy... He got some bad ass bikes!


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

i never saw it in person


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

*6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise San Francisco 5/5/13 
*

* Sup homies, last year there were so many cars I think we all made traffic history on mission st lol. I hope everyone plus alot more fellow lowriders can come out n support the 6th annual Cinco Cruise, theres alot of new rides being built I hope to see them out on this day, thanks everyone for commin thru n supporting this event for the past 6 years, heres the info... Flier will be posted soon

****Sunday May 5th 2013**** 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise in San Francisco hosted by: Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass) I will keep everyone posted on this thread  thanks again! 

*










​


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

*6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise San Francisco 5/5/13 
*
* Sup homies, last year there were so many cars I think we all made traffic history on mission st lol. I hope everyone plus alot more fellow lowriders can come out n support the 6th annual Cinco Cruise, theres alot of new rides being built I hope to see them out on this day, thanks everyone for commin thru n supporting this event for the past 6 years, heres the info... Flier will be posted soon

****Sunday May 5th 2013**** 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise in San Francisco hosted by: Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass) I will keep everyone posted on this thread  thanks again! 

*










​


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

The gas station on 17th and Potrero is fixed!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


:h5:



Aaron6284 said:


> The gas station on 17th and Potrero is fixed!


ahaha i saw bt still wont trust that shit u might not come out alive if u go under it:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

_*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

Stranger69 said:


> _*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


Fuck yeah!!! T T T


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

Aaron6284 said:


> Fuck yeah!!! T T T


:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

T T T Yeah!


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

Aaron6284 said:


> T T T Yeah!


:thumbsup:
_*T T T*_


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

Fuck yeah. TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

*6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise San Francisco 5/5/13 
** Sup homies, last year there were so many cars I think we all made traffic history on mission st lol. I hope everyone plus alot more fellow lowriders can come out n support the 6th annual Cinco Cruise, theres alot of new rides being built I hope to see them out on this day, thanks everyone for commin thru n supporting this event for the past 6 years, heres the info... Flier will be posted soon

****Sunday May 5th 2013**** 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise in San Francisco hosted by: Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass) I will keep everyone posted on this thread  thanks again! 

*










​


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tight. TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

*6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise San Francisco 5/5/13 
** Sup homies, last year there were so many cars I think we all made traffic history on mission st lol. I hope everyone plus alot more fellow lowriders can come out n support the 6th annual Cinco Cruise, theres alot of new rides being built I hope to see them out on this day, thanks everyone for commin thru n supporting this event for the past 6 years, heres the info... Flier will be posted soon

****Sunday May 5th 2013**** 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise in San Francisco hosted by: Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass) I will keep everyone posted on this thread  thanks again! 

*










​


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

Should roll by AT&T Dodgers are in town that weekend


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

vjo70764 said:


> Should roll by AT&T Dodgers are in town that weekend


ill pass the word on thx


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes the weak ass Dodgers are in town that weekend! However, it WILL affect the Cruise!!! We will NOT be able to stop by Reds Java House parking lot!!!! It will be used for Parking for the game!!!! Pier 17 is the way to go. Usually on Sundays it's pretty empty there. Hopefully they'll be finished with the small construction going on in front. Looked almost complete the other weekend when we went cruising.


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

ciscosfc said:


> Yes the weak ass Dodgers are in town that weekend! However, it WILL affect the Cruise!!! We will NOT be able to stop by Reds Java House parking lot!!!! It will be used for Parking for the game!!!! Pier 17 is the way to go. Usually on Sundays it's pretty empty there. Hopefully they'll be finished with the small construction going on in front. Looked almost complete the other weekend when we went cruising.


We'll just welcome them with a gang of Mexican flags and S.F. Giants gear! TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

ciscosfc said:


> Yes the weak ass Dodgers are in town that weekend! However, it WILL affect the Cruise!!! We will NOT be able to stop by Reds Java House parking lot!!!! It will be used for Parking for the game!!!! Pier 17 is the way to go. Usually on Sundays it's pretty empty there. Hopefully they'll be finished with the small construction going on in front. Looked almost complete the other weekend when we went cruising.


:x:



Aaron6284 said:


> We'll just welcome them with a gang of Mexican flags and S.F. Giants gear! TTT


:roflmao:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

ciscosfc said:


> Yes the weak ass Dodgers are in town that weekend! However, it WILL affect the Cruise!!! We will NOT be able to stop by Reds Java House parking lot!!!! It will be used for Parking for the game!!!! Pier 17 is the way to go. Usually on Sundays it's pretty empty there. Hopefully they'll be finished with the small construction going on in front. Looked almost complete the other weekend when we went cruising.


 fuck!! that'll kill the cruise at the end :burn: how big is the lot? never been there lol just to Javas


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Stranger69 said:


> fuck!! that'll kill the cruise at the end :burn: how big is the lot? never been there lol just to Javas


If there's no more construction and no one else parking there you could probably fit about 30-40 cars which most likely won't be enough room. With the game going on it'll be tough to find a big enough location. But hey this is your clubs cruise, you guys think of something!! LOL!!!


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

ciscosfc said:


> If there's no more construction and no one else parking there you could probably fit about 30-40 cars which most likely won't be enough room. With the game going on it'll be tough to find a big enough location. But hey this is your clubs cruise, you guys think of something!! LOL!!!


:roflmao:im just a the "Spokesman" for the club lol bt ya ill talk to gus n figure out what to do


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT:h5:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

*6thAnnualCincoDeMayoCruise San Francisco 5/5/13 
** Sup homies, last year there were so many cars I think we all made traffic history on mission st lol. I hope everyone plus alot more fellow lowriders can come out n support the 6th annual Cinco Cruise, theres alot of new rides being built I hope to see them out on this day, thanks everyone for commin thru n supporting this event for the past 6 years, heres the info... Flier will be posted soon

****Sunday May 5th 2013**** 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise in San Francisco hosted by: Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass) I will keep everyone posted on this thread  thanks again! 

*









​


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~_*TTT*_~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~TTT~


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Wish I lived closer.


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

melinayazmin said:


> Wish I lived closer.


all good melina


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

TTT Just around the corner TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

Aaron6284 said:


> TTT Just around the corner TTT


yupyup homie cant wait gotta get these cars done up!! my 69 is just a hair long to go lol


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:h5:_*35*_:h5:* MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Reds java house parking lot is under construction .... and supposedly they won't be done until June they have a small section thats reds customers only n pay to park...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Same shit with jefferson street.... Imma go take a look at the marina ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks like its gonna be mission to Embarcadero.... Hopefully the marina parking lot is available so we can all park n chill


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

GUS 650 said:


> Looks like its gonna be mission to Embarcadero.... Hopefully the marina parking lot is available so we can all park n chill


ORALE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

*6thAnnualCincoDeMayoCruise San Francisco 5/5/13 
** Sup homies, last year there were so many cars I think we all made traffic history on mission st lol. I hope everyone plus alot more fellow lowriders can come out n support the 6th annual Cinco Cruise, theres alot of new rides being built I hope to see them out on this day, thanks everyone for commin thru n supporting this event for the past 6 years, heres the info... Flier will be posted soon

****Sunday May 5th 2013**** 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise in San Francisco hosted by: Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass) I will keep everyone posted on this thread  thanks again! 

*









​


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

toralez51 said:


> View attachment 629940


:thumbsup:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello My brothers, This is just a suggestion........ It seems that when we as a group make our way to the wharf, our caravan gets broken up. I think we should stay on Mission St for a duration of time then around 5ish we could make our way to the wharf......just a thought.


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

og flip from frisco said:


> Hello My brothers, This is just a suggestion........ It seems that when we as a group make our way to the wharf, our caravan gets broken up. I think we should stay on Mission St for a duration of time then around 5ish we could make our way to the wharf......just a thought.


ill let Gus know right on Don


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

og flip from frisco said:


> Hello My brothers, This is just a suggestion........ It seems that when we as a group make our way to the wharf, our caravan gets broken up. I think we should stay on Mission St for a duration of time then around 5ish we could make our way to the wharf......just a thought.


 im down to roll allllll the way down mission B)


----------



## Danny El Indio Rodriguez (Apr 25, 2013)

Saludos to everyone. I'm writing with a request. I am part of a arts crew called Indigenous Arts Coalition that will be hosting an event on Sunday May 5th called TONANTZIN JAMS at 509 Ellis Street, SF. 

It's going to be a family day of arts, music, food and activistas indigenas. I will like to let you know the line up below and very respectfully ask if anyone be down to cruise on through the street to let the people see los carruchos. It would be an honor to our Native familia.

EL INDIO

510-809-3303
************

TONANTZIN JAMS **** INDIGENOUS ARTS COALITION
SUNDAY MAY 5
11-6pm
Tenderloin National Forest // 509 Ellis Street, San Francisco
<<>><>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>>
Traditional and contemporary indigenous art, activists, rockers and lowriders:
Wichapiluta Candelaria (Ohlone)
Anthony Sul (Ohlone)Douglas Duncan (Pomo)
Hartman Deetz (Mashpee Wôpanâak)
L. Frank Manriquez (Tongva-Acjachemen)
Erlin Geffrard (Haitian)
Oree Originol (MeXICA [email protected] Scientist) 
Mario Ayala

POBREs/Po' Poets Project - Poets in Poverty Using the word, to heal,educate and relate

Danza Coalitcue (Danza Mexica)

Sweatlodge (Dine' Rocker and Company)

Maidu Independant Theater (Maidu langauge rock band out of Roseville, CA)

Daniel Rodriguez (Otomi Hñähñu Rockero)


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

GUS 650 said:


> im down to roll allllll the way down mission B)


:thumbsup:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

*6thAnnualCincoDeMayoCruise San Francisco 5/5/13 
** Sup homies, last year there were so many cars I think we all made traffic history on mission st lol. I hope everyone plus alot more fellow lowriders can come out n support the 6th annual Cinco Cruise, theres alot of new rides being built I hope to see them out on this day, thanks everyone for commin thru n supporting this event for the past 6 years, heres the info... Flier will be posted soon

****Sunday May 5th 2013**** 6th Annual Cinco de Mayo Cruise in San Francisco hosted by: Carnales Customs Car Club .... meet up time 2:30pm location: Mission St & Trumbull St on the silver bridge (280 over pass) I will keep everyone posted on this thread  thanks again! 

*









​


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

_*7 MORE DAYS TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

_*6 DAYS N COUNTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

Just around the corner! TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

Aaron6284 said:


> Just around the corner! TTT


YUP 4 MORE DAYS N COUNTING!!!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

So.... This is the plan so far... Meet up on mission & trumbull st @ 2:30pm then roll out @ 3:30pm...Ima try to make hella copies of the route n passem out on sunday to everyone.... So from mission & trumbull st we will go north on mission, right on 24th, left on hampshire, left on 23rd, left on bryant st, right on 24th (then we will have 24th st completely filled with lowriders on both directions  ) then we turn right on mission, left on Embarcadero straight into jefferson, then park chill or drive around jefferson street if you like... If reds java house parking lot is open we could end up there afterwards  thanks n see everybody on Sunday!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

GUS 650 said:


> So.... This is the plan so far... Meet up on mission & trumbull st @ 2:30pm then roll out @ 3:30pm...Ima try to make hella copies of the route n passem out on sunday to everyone.... So from mission & trumbull st we will go north on mission, right on 24th, left on hampshire, left on 23rd, left on bryant st, right on 24th (then we will have 24th st completely filled with lowriders on both directions  ) then we turn right on mission, left on Embarcadero straight into jefferson, then park chill or drive around jefferson street if you like... If reds java house parking lot is open we could end up there afterwards  thanks n see everybody on Sunday!!


TTT!!!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

2 more days!!!!


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

TTMFT!!! Yes. 2 more days! 48 hours!! A shit load of minutes!!!


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Aaron6284 said:


> TTMFT!!! Yes. 2 more days! 48 hours!! A shit load of minutes!!!


 lol u know it!! 28 hours n counting!!


----------



## PLEBE650 (Dec 18, 2011)

Whats the weather looking like? Any rain?


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

24$t


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just wanna say thank all you homies that came out... The city was paaaaaacked with some baaaad ass lowriders!!!.... Post pics!!!


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Rico63 said:


> Ttt


 TTT


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Stranger69 said:


> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Rico63 said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Where all the pics at? I saw a lot of ppl with cameras ... I guess everyone's on Facebook now


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

Friscos finest


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Rico63 said:


> Friscos finest


:thumbsup:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

niice TTT 


Stranger69 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

City life


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

this last 1:worship::worship:


----------

